# Oldest living Pearl Harbor survivor......105 yrs. old.



## IKE (Yesterday at 5:18 AM)

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/o...r-marks-105th-birthday/ar-AA16ea6A?li=BBnb7Kz


----------



## Been There (Yesterday at 6:09 AM)

What a great story. A lot of history in his head.


----------

